# Prayers needed for Rick Sutton (dryfire)



## tomski007 (Apr 10, 2014)

Rick's epilepsy has come back with a vengance. He has been in I.C.U. at Northside Forsyth since Tuesday. He has had about 35-40 seizures since then and they are not letting up.
You might remember he had brain surgery in Jan 2013 and has been seizure free for over a year.
Prayers Please


----------



## bowhunting strick (Apr 10, 2014)

*Prayers*

Prayers headed your way. Hope it gets better for him. Definitely a class act in my book. If you need anything just holler bud.  Strick


----------



## abhunter (Apr 10, 2014)

Our prayers are with yall, we are here if ya need us

BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## gcs (Apr 11, 2014)

I shot with Ricky for the first time at Banks Co. It was a pleasure to shoot with him, I hope he gets well soon. Prayers sent.


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Apr 11, 2014)

Prayers sent!


----------



## NBN (Apr 11, 2014)

Prayers Sent!


----------



## MI360 (Apr 11, 2014)

Prayer sent. If you need anything please let us know


----------



## KillZone (Apr 11, 2014)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 11, 2014)

So young too. My prayers are with him and his family. Hang in there GON buddy.


----------



## passthru24 (Apr 11, 2014)

Prayers Sent for him and Family, Hang in their Friend and may God Bless you and see you thru this !!!


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 11, 2014)

prayers going out for the dryfire..God please give him strength


----------



## southernslayer (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey tom this is jerry if yall need anything let me know I will be praying for him and tell my brother me amy jacob and jarred love him and thinking of him!!!!!


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Apr 11, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## 100hunter (Apr 11, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## 93camota (Apr 11, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Apr 11, 2014)

prayers sent


----------



## archerynutt (Apr 11, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## usmc6114 (Apr 12, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ssneckshot (Apr 12, 2014)

Pray sent. Hope get well soon


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 12, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 12, 2014)

Any updates ?


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 12, 2014)

yep, all mgood.  ricky slept through the night.  the doc says, if he has another good night, they will move him from icu to a regular room tomorrow.  his aunt brought him a prayer cloth??? and tom says his prayers were answered.  so maybe the dryfire will be coming home pretty soon


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 12, 2014)

Thats awesome news.  The power of prayer ?


----------



## t8ter (Apr 12, 2014)

Prayer said


----------



## p&y finally (Apr 12, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Thats awesome news.  The power of prayer ?



You know it!!!! 
Continuing to pray for a speedy recovery


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Apr 13, 2014)

That is great news!!! Keeping the prayers going!!!


----------



## Dryfire (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks guys for the prayers. I really need them. I have never hurt like i have this week , every muscle in boddy hurts. They have moved me from Icu to a regular room. Thanks again.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 14, 2014)

Sounds encouraging buddy. You just hang in there and take it easy.


----------



## olinprice (Apr 14, 2014)

prayers sent


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Apr 14, 2014)

That is definitely a step in the right direction! You concentrate on feeling better, and we will all be sending prayers your way!"


----------



## Tadder (Apr 15, 2014)

Rick we're all PRAYING for your recovery. We pray Gods will to be done and your health restored, we love you man, just keep fighting the good fight and let God handle the rest. See on the range soon.


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 15, 2014)

Hay Rick this is Kevin , Sam and Mckenzie's dad. Just wanted too let you know we are in pray for you and that even with these challenges we're given ( those of us exspcailly with brain injuries) Gods with us, we face mountains every day most people can't begin to understand but, God does. It may seem at times he's not as close but, Gods right there. He make us strong through each mountain we climb. It want get easy for us here, but, as long as we've got Jesus our out come will be more awesome than we will ever emadgen. See I'm sure I've miss spelled some words but we still tring. Hay lisun too them DR'S and most of THE LORD. they'll have you back on your feet and on the range again. My strength is in the Lord . Hay just think we got a laget excuse too have a brain moment, so whats wrong with them that don't LOL. TAKECARE BUBBY. Hay geez any way you can help me get this too Rick, Dryfire want receive. 
  for the tadder


----------



## Dryfire (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey guys i wanna thank you all for all your prayers . This has been a very hard week on me and my family.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 15, 2014)

The prayers are still coming your way buddy.


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 17, 2014)

well, things got ugly this morning.  the rickster is back in icu..we'll have more news tomorrow.  hopefully better news


----------



## SWWTV (Apr 17, 2014)

Prayer sent


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 18, 2014)

he's out, and back home.  they changed his meds, so hopefully, he'll be ok


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank god !


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Apr 19, 2014)

That is terrific news!!!! Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## Tadder (Apr 19, 2014)

Prays being answered , great too hear he's doing better. Thanks Geez.


----------



## JC280 (Apr 24, 2014)

How's Rick doing?


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 25, 2014)

the last report was NOT good.  it was so bad, they had to put him out for an indefinite period.  tom says it's all stress related and they're trying to figure out what's wrong.  i'm still praying for the boy.  he's not out of the woods yet


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Apr 25, 2014)

Sending prayers and healing thoughts for him and his family.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 25, 2014)

Prayers on the way  !


----------



## ssneckshot (Apr 26, 2014)

Everyone please keeping praying for him!  It's a sad situation.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Apr 26, 2014)

Prayers from the farmer family


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 26, 2014)

things got ugly again today..he's back in icu.  keep your prayers coming.  he's going back for more tests on june 1 at emery.  he's really going through a horrible time


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 26, 2014)

Dang !


----------

